#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] [書評]野性的呼喚(The call of the wild)

## racoon

今天去圖書館借了這本"野性的呼喚"

本來是要找"一個都不留(童謠謀殺案)"的說，可惜學校藏書太少...這種恐怖小說根本不會收

總之...無意間看到了這本，就花了兩節半的課看完


應該很多獸看過吧~這本書好像滿有名的

主要是以第三人稱描述一隻混血狗從天堂打入地獄之後的不幸之旅

說是不幸嘛....也對....可是牠後來找回了自己的本性，所以到底幸還是不幸呢...

在不幸的過程中，最悲慘的不是一直受折磨，而是一再的從希望又墜回了絕望

而最後是選擇了重回野性的懷抱

在我看來...我有時覺得那是一種逃避，但後來又想了想...逃避什麼呢?

逃避悲傷?  逃避痛楚?

似乎不是逃避，而是牠已別無選擇，無法回到好的主人那裡，也無法回到南方

這該是哀傷的，但是...想要在北方那種殘酷的環境活下去...拋棄以前的慈悲和慵懶是必須的

這可能也是為什麼他心中的本性會呼喚著他的原因吧.....




這種狗依照作者描述，感覺上是很大隻的、極像狼的感覺(邊看邊鼻血)

書中把每隻狗的個性描寫的栩栩如生，也把每個人的性情寫的很傳神

在看這本書的時候，腦中似乎浮現了書中的場景....
----


另外，我覺得這本書的劇情，感覺很像是狗兒版的"波特萊爾的冒險"

一路的悲慘，無止境的惡夢與沉靜的結局

給讀者留下無限幻想空間

----------


## Wolfy

這本可是我看得熱淚盈框的一本書耶....
傑克倫敦的書都好讚.

----------


## 夜月之狼

嗯嗯

野性的呼喚真的不錯

當初是被爸買來要我翻回原文XD

曾經抗拒@@

不過過了一段時間 以平常心去看它

才發覺......

真的好讚>"<

這是狗野化的故事

有另一本狼狗馴化的故事是白牙

建議觀賞>"<

----------


## racoon

我突然想起我看的中文版有個小小的疑惑...


有兩隻狗掉進冰湖裡面，被救起來的時候主人讓牠們繞著火堆跑

跑一跑流汗了，身體的冰也跟著流下來了


*狗不會流汗吧!!!!!*

書留在學校，禮拜一去翻英文版看他怎麼寫...

----------


## 迪亞狼

我也是看一看感覺怪怪的...

想說狗不會流汗吧!?

可是我體會不出感動= ="

因為我看的是...兒童版......( 學校老師發的! 要寫讀書報告.. )

----------


## 銀月

這本我有買一本~
那隻狗狗巴克真的好利害~
但是結局有點悲傷><
巴克最愛的人死掉了  :Sad:  
可是巴克最後還是回到屬於他的地方了~
我超愛這本書的

----------


## 野狼1991

我就是看了野性的呼喚而加入獸界的XD
之後也成了傑克迷~
也看了白牙~
目前正在尋找"海狼"和"狼之子"XD

----------


## 羯狼‧楊咩

三個月前才剛看完那本書呢!!
我是看英文版的
很好看!而且很精采
故事內容是述說狗狗巴克的冒險!
*推薦大家去看看!!*

----------


## racoon

我後來去翻了原文書....

流汗他的確是用thawing & sweating

所以.................................................捷克倫敦到底是不知道狗不會流汗還是為了讓他擬人化才寫這樣的呢......orz


最近腦袋混混、心神不定，加上課業荒廢，明明是普通等級的原文書...居然有看沒有懂 囧""

所以只好放棄....書拿去還了 = =

----------


## 阿難

傑克倫敦的<白牙>也很好看啊!
還有內地的<藏獒>也是!

----------


## 野

傑克．倫敦[白牙]真的是滿不錯看的
［野性的呼喚］還沒開始看呢＝　＝

還有大陸作家－沈石溪的動物小說
百看不厭阿！！
［老鹿王哈克］被我翻了不下10次了
他還有很多動物小說不錯看呢  :Very Happy:

----------


## 野狼1991

> 傑克．倫敦[白牙]真的是滿不錯看的
> ［野性的呼喚］還沒開始看呢＝　＝
> 
> 還有大陸作家－沈石溪的動物小說
> 百看不厭阿！！
> ［老鹿王哈克］被我翻了不下10次了
> 他還有很多動物小說不錯看呢


沈石溪的真的很棒！
我也有看喔～
我買了他的狼王夢和殘狼灰滿
及借來看的雲豹悲歌
（還是雪豹？ＸＤ）
不過我到不建議看雲豹的
因為那真的事悲哀到極點。。。。
不過沈石溪的作品都蠻棒的～
像駱駝王子也是～
他的我都蠻建議大家去翻翻～

----------


## 野狼1991

> 傑克倫敦的<白牙>也很好看啊!
> 還有內地的<藏獒>也是!


藏獒和狼圖騰也都很好喔～
不但故事好還有知事耶～
看完後真的會有很多感觸和心得喔！

----------


## WA. 璇

我也有看過野性的呼喚, 這真是十分十分十分的書!
而狼圖騰只看另一半!(感到失敗!)
但我看了一半狼圖騰後, 便深深愛上狼了. (看之前我還未喜歡狼!)

----------


## 豆腐狼

這本書從借回來之後擺在書架上也有好一陣子了"""
剛好這陣子心情也有點亂...看點書穩一下
書評有人寫了 我就純粹說說看完之後的感覺

我只能說 傑克把巴克寫的超神啊...

不論是運動能力 學習能力 觀察週遭事物和知曉人心的洞悉力

不過確實 如果不是這樣一隻背負古老先祖血液與靈魂的野性生物

似乎是沒有辦法完成這趟艱辛的旅途

從原本安逸舒適的南方被莫名其妙帶到寒冷嚴酷的北方

一再的在希望與絕望之中來回顛簸

也在這過程中見證了自然的法則 漸漸找回了沉睡在體內的野性靈魂

雖然旅途的最後在自己所深愛的人類與野性兄弟之間徘徊不決

但也許真的是命運的注定

使他不得不離開最摯愛的人 重回野性的自然大地

就像書中最後所說的 "到這裡，有關巴克的故事可以結束了"

因為由人類所賦予"巴克"這個名字的生物已經不存在了 他切斷了與人類之間最後的牽絆

他回到了原本屬於他的地方 成為美麗而又殘酷的大自然法則的一個環節

書中真的讓我很感動的有兩個地方
第一段是雪橇犬隊中的達文 拉了一輩子的雪橇
即使是跛了 不能動了 他也不願意他在隊列中的位置被其他狗取代
一直到最後只能以悲傷的哀鳴目送隊友們離開
雖然悲哀 但這也是他的驕傲和生存的意義

第二段則是最後 
每年夏天 山谷中都會有一位訪客 在靜思片刻後發出悲傷的長嘷 而後悄然離去...
我覺得如果不是逼不得已 巴克不會離開這個山谷
如果不是主人永遠離開了他 巴克不會離開這個給他新生命並真正愛他的人
也許他的靈魂最後回歸了野性 但他還是永遠緬懷那一段歲月

傑克藉著巴克的眼睛讓我們看到了當時殘酷卻又真實的北方大地
也看到了動物與人類之間最真切的感情
北國情境與大自然也是歷歷在目
寫這麼多總之是本好書啊X3

接著就來看看白牙吧...反正春假很悠閒""
不過野性的呼喚是狗變狼 白牙相對的是狼變狗啊XD


PS.插畫的巴克實在很萌啊><

----------


## 夜月之狼

野狼是雪豹......囧

現在傑克倫敦的書只找得到三本

野性的呼喚和白牙和海狼

海狼不是真的狼(?)

我也好想看狼之子T^T

不過書店網站都找不到>"<

沈石溪讚啊= =+

可惜牧羊豹只有國語日報出的注音版......囧

正在找狼菩薩和鹿惡魔

沃飛有看過嗎?>"<

----------

